# Serpentine Wall...



## Kisto (Dec 29, 2006)

Has anyone fished the Serpentine Wall down on the river and had any luck? I am moving downtown but love to fish so I was hoping to go down to the river on my days off and catch some big cats... Any info is appreciated... Thanks!


----------



## LMRcatman (May 30, 2006)

There are some good fish to be caught there. I would fish cut shad on the bottom. You are going to need a 3-4 once egg sinker to hold your bait down. I would try and get my bait behind the ice breakers that cut the current and make some nice eddys behind them. If that spot doesnt work I would fish further down just up from the boat ramp. I always mark fish when I am taking my boat in and out. If you dont have access to shad go buy a small throw net at bass pro and practice in the back yard before you go. A cat mans best friend is his throw net, nothing better than fresh bait (it is worth the 50 bucks or so). I almost always catch enough shad for the day right along the wall and around the boat ramp. Also try the little current cuts along the serpentine wall; if there is current, there is almost always shad there. I dont know what kind of gear you have but you may want to think about a reel with a clicker and a rod and reel that can handle 30 lbs test or bigger. When those big blues and channels pick up a bait they are usually gone and they may just take your rod if its not secure or have an open bail. Good luck let me know if this is any helps or you got anymore questions.

Here are some locals cat guys with some good additional info:

http://www.hookedoncatfish.com/

http://cincinnaticatfishing.com/


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

If you get a net and want to learn how to throw it look up cast nets on youtube. It is easy to master with minimal practice.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Kisto said:


> Has anyone fished the Serpentine Wall down on the river and had any luck? I am moving downtown but love to fish so I was hoping to go down to the river on my days off and catch some big cats... Any info is appreciated... Thanks!


Some folks may think I'm nuts but if you don't have a casting net channel cats love Spam.I learned to use it from old rivermen back in the 60's. Cut a half inch slice off like you are making a sandwich, cut that piece into 1 to 1 and a half inch squares.Run your hook through close to one of the corners. turn the hook so that it is facing the opposite corner and bury the barb into the opposite corner until the tip is barely coming out the other side so that the hook shaft is at a 45 degree angle to the bait. The spam will stay put for a long time. The grease from the spam flows down stream and brings in the channels from a long distance. Then cut yourself a slice. This is all I used as a boy for channels. If they are biting, it never fails!


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

i've used spam, never ate it though


----------



## Kisto (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks guys! I will post some pics of what I catch when i finally get down there to fish


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Why would anyone move into Cincinnati??? Just askin...


----------



## Kisto (Dec 29, 2006)

I bartend downtown and go to school at The University of Cincinnati... Just makes sense to me...


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

FSHNERIE said:


> Why would anyone move into Cincinnati??? Just askin...


I was thinking the same but figured there had to be a reason. You might want to think about getting a concealed carry permit and arming yourself. The area around the serpentine is known for bums and other low life, but you could say that about the whole town really. I used to deliver down there in over the rhine and other slease holes. Two punks tried to rob me once and I caught them several times trying to break into my truck while I was in a store. Be careful Kisto.


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Five murders in the past five days in Cincy.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

fishknife said:


> Five murders in the past five days in Cincy.


I decided years ago to get away from the city. There are times when I think about going to the public landing to fish for old times sake, but always forget about it because I don't want to have to shoot some scumbag thats trying to rob or kill me. The cincy liberals might try to put me in jail. We don't worry much where I live because we all are armed to the teeth and have barking dogs. Our local scumbags know if they try anything stupid they will be killed and the sheriff will thank us for our trouble. Get your education, then get out of that rathole as soon as possible.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I launch at the public Landing all the time, year round when weather and water permits and have never had any problems down there. I might add that the majority of times Im launching before sunup, a police car comes in and patrols the lot and always waves/asks about fishing and when we leave later in the day when the crowds are around, again, we always see the scooter patrol/bike patrol or car patrol the lot. Not saying that its the safest place, but I have never seen any bums down there , only panhandlers durring events looking for handouts. We all know that anywhere you leave an unattended car can be a problem, but there are more people around there then most places I park so I have always felt pretty good down there. I would NOT suggest walking 1/4 mile downstream through the homeless camp, but thats another post..... 

Salmonid


----------



## hoosiertransplant (Apr 20, 2009)

I agree with Salmonid - I walk down to the wall from 4th street to fish a couple times a week and have never once had a problem. There's an occasional bum and more often than not they just want someone to talk to. The big negative for me at least has been when the weather is nice I get asked a half dozen times an evening by park visitors the same three quetions.."have you caught anything?"..."what do you usually catch?"..."you don't eat them, do you?"...

Catching fresh shad is critical; I usually find them in the same spots as everyone's described but this year I've had a tough time with the high water. Be careful throwing along the wall itself as there is some old rebar in spots. I went through 3 nets last year before I found the few spots I know are consitent and safe. 

Kisto - if you bartend downtown I think I can make a deal with you - alcohol is currency but I'd be happy to fish anyways!


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

FSHNERIE said:


> Why would anyone move into Cincinnati??? Just askin...


Jobs for one, not everyone can live in East BUFU and grow corn and beans 
Look at whos gettin shot, sure as hell isn't fishermen at the wall. In fact, don't think i've ever heard of a fishermen gettin shot in the nati. As long as you not selling/buying crack or protecting turf your fine. I've gone dowtown for years and never had a problem. With that said, you have to exercise a little common sense and have some street smarts and your fine. Us city folk don't judge country folk by the inbreds cookin meth and killin each other in their trailers, don't judge us by our gangbangin drug dealers


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

FSHNERIE said:


> Why would anyone move into Cincinnati??? Just askin...


To live on the East Side! That is where all the cool kids live! LOL

I don't live in BFE. But I will be dammed if I would move to the city of Cincinnati. Hyde park yea Anderson yea the City NO!!!! A Innocent guy that was working on a back hoe was shot a Innocent lady waiting for the bus Shot! And yes something needs to be done about the ghetto ass Fu**s that holds our city hostage needs to be sent to Antarctica or something! I Us to go to Finley market when I was a kid with my Grandmother. Would never go there again, Even in the day light, Especially with my kids!!!


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

3 more shot yesterday, nice and warm tonight, so i'm sure some more will be shot tonight. UHHHH, maybe there on to something best not to fish round here at least not in Avondale, OTR, College Hill, Evanston, or who can forget Price hill. 
In all seriousness, you should try the lmr. Plenty of cats, bass, carp, etc. Great river to fish forwhatever you want to catch. Try renting a canoe, its relatively cheap... think bout 12 bucks, could be wrong, float down the river and fish, good times. And i wouldn't fish the river on the bank at night by myself unarmed or without a buddy. I don't mean a gun, just a club or bat or something to ward off a drug or booze crazed bum


----------



## Kisto (Dec 29, 2006)

Well I ise to live in Clifton and personally think it was way worse there and I never had any trouble with anyone when I lived there. I'm by no means a scary looking guy but I do believe if you are polite to people and carry yourself well (like the type of person they;re gonna have to fight to get anything from) then you should have no problems... I've been out walking the dogs the past couple of nights and all the people I run into are nice to me or just stay away from me. I'll brave a few trips to the river and we'll see how it is. My name is Danny Kist if you hear that name on the news then I guess you guys are right lol...


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

Hmmm... I don't live in the city but i do go down there often enough to know this. 

Ghetto thugs shooting at and killing each other? Who am i to complain, there just cleaning up the streets for the rest of us. Might sound a little bit cold but hey, there are just some people this world could do without, not to say that every person who gets shot down there is bad but i'm sure more than a few are dirty.


----------



## thedudeabides (Apr 13, 2009)

I also bartend downtown Kisto and have for the last 5 years. The park is a wonderful place to go and to fish especially this time of year. I also live across the river in Covington and have had no major issues with anyone. Just use common sense just as if you were going anywhere. It's great to go during red's games. Plenty of people around to feel secure. Of course don't go at night by yourself, that's just plain common sense. A coworker caught a 3.5 lb largemouth right of the serpentine wall with a spinnerbait just last summer! I like to go right across from Great American ballpark during a reds evening game where the mouth of the licking river flows into the ohio and fish for whatever, listen to marty and the cowboy call the game and take in all the noise from the stadium. My wife even enjoys it! Yes there are bums, but I usually run into very, very poor people that are fishing and find out how lucky I am and how these bums are also people too. That's one thing someone can never take away from you even if you can't afford anything else. Those people don't have dime, but they will show and tell you everything they know just so you can catch the fish. Who else is going to listen to them.


----------



## Kisto (Dec 29, 2006)

Good to hear... You fish on the Covington side mostly then? Also where do you bartend at? I'm at Mynt Martini on Fountain Square....



thedudeabides said:


> I also bartend downtown Kisto and have for the last 5 years. The park is a wonderful place to go and to fish especially this time of year. I also live across the river in Covington and have had no major issues with anyone. Just use common sense just as if you were going anywhere. It's great to go during red's games. Plenty of people around to feel secure. Of course don't go at night by yourself, that's just plain common sense. A coworker caught a 3.5 lb largemouth right of the serpentine wall with a spinnerbait just last summer! I like to go right across from Great American ballpark during a reds evening game where the mouth of the licking river flows into the ohio and fish for whatever, listen to marty and the cowboy call the game and take in all the noise from the stadium. My wife even enjoys it! Yes there are bums, but I usually run into very, very poor people that are fishing and find out how lucky I am and how these bums are also people too. That's one thing someone can never take away from you even if you can't afford anything else. Those people don't have dime, but they will show and tell you everything they know just so you can catch the fish. Who else is going to listen to them.


----------



## thedudeabides (Apr 13, 2009)

I bartend at champs at the hyatt. I hear your place is pretty nice. I have a friend who knows the owners. I do fish the cvg side but if you do you'll need a KY license to fish the mouth of the licking river but everyone does a little fishing all the way up to the covington public landing.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

thedudeabides said:


> I bartend at champs at the hyatt. I hear your place is pretty nice. I have a friend who knows the owners. I do fish the cvg side but if you do you'll need a KY license to fish the mouth of the licking river but everyone does a little fishing all the way up to the covington public landing.


a friend and i fished that sandbar at the mouth one summer, game warden checked our Ohio liscense' and said so long as we didnt venture up into the licking river we were fine. both times we fished there some guy (homeless we think) come hung out by the fire with us. ended up sharing a few brewskies with him and BS'ed the night away. both times we fished there we got skunked, except for 1 big gar.


----------



## Kisto (Dec 29, 2006)

Think I'm gonna head down there today or tomorrow and see what I can get.... I'll let ya guys know how I do later...


----------



## BigBass (May 9, 2008)

There are alot of opinons flying around this thread....so I'll add mine! I've worked downtown for over 15 years and walk the wall frequently. There are all kinds of people down there (good and bad) and I've never run into any trouble. Just use common sense just as others have said and you'll be fine. I've always wanted to catch those shad I see and wet a line down there but never have. Now that I've seen this thread I think I'll give it a try. I look forward to seeing how you do!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Get out there dude!


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=992920#post992920


----------

